# Spooled on Choctaw Flats. What?



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

My dad was fishing the flats on the north side of the Choctaw bay using a croaker on a popping cork, and he said a school just hammered it. It took off and spooled him almost instantly using a 4000 size penn with 20 lb braid. What do you think it was? Huge 40+ lb jack? I've caught big reds and black drum and never gotten close to being spooled.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Was he wading?

A 25lb jack crevalle could spool a 4000 in minutes. Other culprits could be a large stingray, a large shark, cobia , etc


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Jack Crevalle, they are plentiful in our waters.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

No idea why it double posted. But no he was in a bay boat with 101 lb trolling motor, but he said by the time he realized it wasn't gonna stop and he started the chase he just had no chance. He was all by himself and no rookie fisherman, he Said he was tighteniing the drag Too it was just a beast. I've never caught a jack over 10 lbs, but if this weather holds ill tell you where ill be this weekend.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If you were off the Eglin flats I have seen Jacks in the 50# range there and my buddy was spooled there too.


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

a 4000 size reel can hold a good amount of #20 braid. must be a real big jack crevalle.


----------



## sweetyak (Jul 26, 2012)

This fish almost spooled me twice. Big Jack on the Sound Flats. Was on a Med light rod, 15 lb braid and a 3000 battle. If I had not been chasing him on the trolling motor, he would have been gone. Boat is a 20ft Sea Hunt BX20BR for reference. Took me almost 40 minutes to get him in the boat. He would have spooled me immediately on the first run had I not chased him down. I was on the n side of the sound real shallow when I hooked him. Ended up well on the S side of the channel.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

dakrat said:


> a 4000 size reel can hold a good amount of #20 braid. must be a real big jack crevalle.


I came very close to being spooled by a 25ish lb jack crevalle on a 5000 series Okuma with 30lb braid we gave chase for 45min. Before we got him. I'm sure it would make short work of something even smaller.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

This fella


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I've been standing in the flats off Johnson's before and just seen a wave coming at me, all you can do Is hope they don't run into you. 40#+ Jacks on a mission...


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Those are cute little jacks. My good buddy speared one that was 60+lbs in the bay. Ruined the shaft but he hung on for the ride like a champ. No float.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Disco said:


> Those are cute little jacks. My good buddy speared one that was 60+lbs in the bay. Ruined the shaft but he hung on for the ride like a champ. No float.
> 
> http://s163.photobucket.com/user/Di...ucket-4331-1380761526550_zpsc254d616.jpg.html


I remember that story. Wasn't there a video too?


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Nope no video. Woulda been great if he did though. Now we bring the go pro every time just in case.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Either that guy is extremely short, or that's the biggest jack I've ever seen.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Bodupp said:


> Either that guy is extremely short, or that's the biggest jack I've ever seen.


Again the Jack weighed over 60 lbs and the guy is about 5'11 lol:thumbsup:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

JCs are beasts. We caught 2 over 50 lbs, dual hookups trolling a while back. My buds wife gave up after 20 minutes -- this was on 30w gear. I gaffed 1 and then a HUGE bull shark took all but the head of the other one. Biggest shark I have ever seen on the fin.


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

Disco said:


> Those are cute little jacks. My good buddy speared one that was 60+lbs in the bay. Ruined the shaft but he hung on for the ride like a champ. No float.


what happened to the fish after spearing it?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

dakrat said:


> what happened to the fish after spearing it?


It died.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

dakrat said:


> what happened to the fish after spearing it?


He bled it, cleaned it, cut into into bite size pieces, and then fed it to his cat. 🐱


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Whatever the cat didn't eat became garden fertilizer


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Kenton said:


> It died.


yup



Tobiwan said:


> He bled it, cleaned it, cut into into bite size pieces, and then fed it to his cat. 🐱


Yup and I think he gave what was left to a friend who ate it.



Tobiwan said:


> Whatever the cat didn't eat became garden fertilizer


That might be what happened after he gave it away.

We have a ton of people that we give fish to since we kill so many fish between spearing and hook and line fishing.


----------



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

*jacks*

What is the best bait for these beasts?.. Never caught anything but the little jacks. Definitely on my bucket list.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

thread JACKED lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had a 5.5 blacktip pull my boat almost a mile in the bay...so it could be a jack/shark/bull red, doubt it was a ray---they fight but don't wizzzzz drag


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Choctaw-capra.....


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

afcopper15 said:


> What is the best bait for these beasts?.. Never caught anything but the little jacks. Definitely on my bucket list.


I've caught 2, one on a live menhaden free lined and the other on a big spoon. They are pretty aggressive if you find them busting the surface they'll hit just about anything.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

I would say it was a Jack. Have caught them several times while trout fishing. They are beasts, and any hiccup in your drag system and they're gone for good!


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

this thread serves as a great reminder to bring extra spool of line. never know. will definitely cut your fishing trip short if you are not prepared


----------

